# cypripedium acaule x fasciolatum



## Hakone (Apr 30, 2012)

was six years ( 2006 ) ago cypripedium acaule x fasciolatum as seedling offerings in Germany. Today ( 2012 ) was no flowering this hybrid shown. Has anyone this plant as FS .

http://forum.garten-pur.de/Stauden-24/Cypripedium-acaule-10517_0A.htm


----------



## Dido (Apr 30, 2012)

why you dont ask the guy directly if he still has plants??

To my knowledge, when acaule was used as mother thery could not manyged to keep them alive after flowering, this is the same problem as with the mother. 
Today you cannot find hybrids with Acuale, only Prof. Robatsch is sold, and more and more peopel think that it is a feak. 
And its only a reginae X flavum alba cross, because crosses from Moore, which made this cross of R X F showed identical. 

And if you look at the 2 other hybrids done in the US they look both as a mixture of both kinds.


----------



## Hakone (Apr 30, 2012)

Dido said:


> why you dont ask the guy directly if he still has plants??
> 
> .



The guy have allergy against me  

It may be that the plant is dead


----------



## Hakone (Apr 30, 2012)

Dido said:


> why you dont ask the guy directly if he still has plants??
> 
> To my knowledge, when acaule was used as mother thery could not manyged to keep them alive after flowering, this is the same problem as with the mother.
> Today you cannot find hybrids with Acuale, only Prof. Robatsch is sold, and more and more peopel think that it is a feak.
> ...



Cyp. Prof. Robatsch ?. = Cyp. flavum alba 


http://www.orchideenkultur.net/index.php?topic=12972.420


----------



## Dido (Apr 30, 2012)

Hakone said:


> Cyp. Prof. Robatsch ?. = Cyp. flavum alba
> 
> 
> http://www.orchideenkultur.net/index.php?topic=12972.420



Offical it is Reginae X Acaule, but a lot of peopel belive that it is reginae X flavum alba or another flavum kind. 

If you look at promisses or other Hybrids photo with Acaule they are extremly different. 
And why there is no red in that cross, reginae has red and acaule too. 

And he told all that it is not a alba kind included in that cross, so all are strange, but if you visited him once, you see that reginae and flavum flowers beside. And you see now Acaule anywhere.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 30, 2012)

Interesting link. I think the hybrids are mixed up to a degree.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 4, 2012)

update

http://rareplants.co.uk/product.asp?P_ID=3935&strPageHistory=related


----------



## Dido (Nov 4, 2012)

Te First of this a near similar cross have flowered this year
Fasciolatum X acaule

http://www.gardensatposthill.com/website/StoreCypripedium.html


----------

